# Vegas 8 render size



## djengomac (Dec 14, 2007)

Kk...i have a bunch of videos that I recorded off of VHS and need to turn into a DVD compilation. Each video is in AVI format at about 2gb. I then import them into Sony Vegas and crop them a bit, no FX or anything. Then when i render them they are huge. I had one at 155gb...***. Now I don't have the main concept plug in. rather not spend any more money, broke as sheiz now. I need a render type or template or whatever that keeps my videos around 1-2gb, 1gb preferably. So I can put them into DVD architect. 

Any ideas would be great, or other cropping programs that keeps the files smaller or whatever.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Render them as mpeg 2 for Architect. You'll have to render the audio separately as an ac3 file. If you put the two files in the same folder with the same name Architect will put them together for you.


----------



## djengomac (Dec 14, 2007)

No can do...it gives me the option but it says that it has no templates...so it can't be used. Its like its showing me it could do it...but its missing something.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

That is weird. Do you have architect loaded on your pc? Can you render your video out with just the default mpeg 2 setting?

The other thing you can try is to render your video as an avi but use the dv setting. 
But the best way to do it is the mpeg2 for architect so it sucks that it's not working for you. I trust you've tried to re-install the software, if not try that but get the latest updates first...
http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/download/step2.asp?DID=764

Good luck


----------



## djengomac (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay...so i couldn't figure it out, reinstalled 3 times and new settings appeared every time, but none that were helpful. So I gave up on it. Instead, I reconverted all the videos as *.wmv whcih kept them with medium quality but a decent size of 60-800mb...better than 155gb. So I am skipping any editing and going directly to DVD architect v4.5. New problem...when I try to make a disk I put one song and 3 videos only adding up to about 2.5gb. It says that my disc is full by 302%. Plus when i try to bur with just one vid at 600mb, it says that it is missing one or more plug ins and cannot finalize the DVD.

"one or more file plug-ins necessary for preparing the DVD are missing or corrupt. Please reinstall application." 

Reinstalled and still flawed. Any ideas?


----------

